# Natural Philosophy/Science in Calvin's Academy



## sastark (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm considering writing a term paper for my "Historical Perspectives in Science and Religion" class on *Natural Philosophy/Science in Calvin's Academy at Geneva *(which later became the University of Geneva). Can anyone point me to any resources about the history of the Academy/University? 

I know the university was first started as a theological seminary, but in the 16th century theology and science were still one big happy field of study. This makes me wonder what, if any, sorts of natural philosophy were taught in Geneva under Calvin or Beza.

Here is where I have tried looking, so far:


The website for the University wasn't very helpful and 
 The Wikipedia article didn't provide any leads.
 A quick search for "history of the university of geneva" on Amazon didn't seem to turn anything up either.

So, I turn to the vast resource of the PB. Anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Sep 7, 2007)

Seth -- This thread lists some resources which may be of assistance.


----------



## sastark (Sep 7, 2007)

Andrew, thanks for the link. I had actually browsed through that thread, and will be checking into some of the works listed.


----------

